# Google- Angela battles the 'neglected' cancer - ic Solihull.co.uk



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7 style="font-size:100%;font-family:arial,sans-serif">[TR][TD]<img alt="" height="1" width="1">Angela battles the 'neglected' canceric Solihull.co.uk, UK - <nobr>1 hour ago</nobr>Angela Profit had been feeling ill for around 18 months with doctors diagnosing *Irritable Bowel Syndrome* (IBS). However after feeling particularly unwell in *...*[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]View the full article


----------

